# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Barcelona (Septiembre)

## Ming

Pues eso, nueva quedada (solicitud de dcmoreno).
Día 26 (sabado) 17.00 en el Zurich.

Lema de la quedada: "No hay juego malo o bueno, sino mal o bien presentado"



*Lista...*
Dani (dcmoreno)
Guille
Sergio
Karvis / Carlos
Alvaro??
Inés (Anezky)
Joan (MagRidon)
A.Marin
Kirara
Albert / Pujo (Pujoman) ??
*Marina
*Jaume
Señor lisensiado (Angelilliks)
*Mr NIce
Rafa (Northen)
mat92
MagicAlex
Sanx
Dante (Joan)
Alberto
Mauri?
Ming


Los posibles van con (*)
* llegan tarde
* Angelilliks (15.00)


PD. Somos 20... :(
PPD. Ir mirando este mensaje que lo iré editando con las novedades  :Wink1: 
PPPD. Siento los colores pero sino no me entero.

----------


## Magnano

espera! solicitud mia?
yo dije que si se organizaba una me apuntaba, pero yo no te dije de hacer una, lo tenias tu puesto en el msn!!
(demostrando que Ming miente por los codos, nos hizo un juego y lo de las espnjas cuenta!!)

----------


## karvis

bueno chicos, 
como le dije a Ming, bueno y a todos , ya tengo fecha en la que puedo estar por alli.

es el finde del 26 de sep. ( sabado). esa noche me quedo a dormir, de momento solo esa. asi que si quereis organizarlo, genial.

espero comentarios vuestros

----------


## Magnano

dicho y hecho, el 26

----------


## Némesis

Estoy fuera :(

----------


## Magnano

jooo, bueno la proxima vez sera, o simplemente organiza tu la proxima

----------


## Ming

Némesis, siempre estas fuera, eres de Andorra  :Neutral:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sábado 26?

Seguramente vaya, Ming, edita la lista, que a mi me da palo, xD.

----------


## Ming

Dani o Alvaro informar en el SIS  :Wink1:

----------


## anezky

yo me apunto  :001 302:

----------


## MagMiralles

Yo tambien me apunto!  :D

----------


## karvis

Por cierto...

Llevais algo preparado cada vez? me refiero si algun juego concreto o tematica, o simplemente haceis , charlais, lo que vaya surgiendo...

Bueno, conmigo, como aun no nos conocemos en persona, no os paseis eh? jajaj

----------


## Ming

Apuntados todos  :Wink1: 

Karvis...  :Neutral:  ... ni idea...

Otra cosa, me han estado preguntando por street... para que os lo vayais planteando...


A ver si alguien dice algo del SIS porque...

----------


## karvis

mm  me he perdido total, o es que no me incumbe  :Smile1: 

que queires decir con lo de que te han preguntado por street?

y lo del SIS?( se que es la sociedad de magia , no me refiero a eso eh? )

veo que se va apuntando gente no?

----------


## Ming

Sí se va apuntando gente, y hay gente que todavía espero que me respondan :(

Karvis lo de street es que si quedreis hacer street magic o no.
Lo del SIS es que se han hecho una sociedad y parecen ermitaños que no salen ni con fuego! A ver si alguien se lo comenta por el foro y se apuntan.

----------


## karvis

ok, ya me parecia que lo de street era por hacer algo.

hombre, yo mas la habria tomado como una reunion de amigos que se hacian juegos y charlaban, o lo que fuera. 

Lo que pasa conmigo es que, yo, actuar en la calle, es un poco complicado, vivo de esto y ...
no se si me entiendes...  otra cosa es que estemos sentados en un bar y se pueda acercar gente si les da curiosidad, pero activamente yo ponerme a hacer magia en la calle.. no puedo.

pero vamos, supongo que habra de todo, si hay gente que quiere hacerlo, que lo haga, otros podemos charlar y compartir.

Y los del SIS, pues que se ANIMEN joer... ya os hare una de mis magias bizarras, o dos...  :Wink1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Hola yo soy de barcelona, si algo MP gracias.

----------


## Ming

Zeta a que ha venido eso? :S

----------


## Magnano

yo estoy con karvis en lo de charlar y eso, seguro que aprendemos mucho de el, si despues hay tiempo hacemos un street y si karvis no quiere hacer pues que sea el camara

----------


## Ming

Da igual, Karvis viene desde la otra punta del mundo, si no le apetece pues nada; y, sino, que unos cuantos se vayan a hacer street (no será la primera vez que se han hecho dos grupos y unos se quedaban charlando y los otros haciendo street...)

----------


## karvis

La otra punta del mundo jajajajajaja , pero que exageraaaa, si viniera de cadiz aun jajajajaj

si fuera directo desde logroño, son 5 horitas mas o menos, eso no es nada.Pero como hago paron intermedio... es comodo.

me parece bien lo que decis, curioso lo de hacer de camara, si supierais alguna cosilla mas de mi, jaja, bueno ya os la contare en directo.

----------


## Magnano

no me digas que de segunda profesion eres camara o algo por el estilo? seria la leche

----------


## karvis

no precisamente camara.
como hobby, ya que no prentendo ganar pasta con ello, solo divertirme, tambien estoy en el mundillo del cine, a un nivel muy amateur eh¡¡,  escribo guiones y ya he rodado y producido 2 cortos. junto con un amigo tenemos una "productora" , solo para lo nuestro  :Smile1:  . hacemos todo del corto, es decir, guion, direccion, produccion, y hasta algun cameo, aunque lo de actuar es para otros jeje.

siempre aprendes cosas que se pueden aplicar a la magia.

me hizo gracia lo de la camara por eso. seguro que saldria alguna cosa chula, si la montaramos bien y eso. sera por ideas....  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

:117: 

Joe, cada día me sorprendes más karvis!


PD. Quiero ver esos cortos!!!

----------


## karvis

a ver que se puede hacer Ming...

Lo unico es que no estan colgados en la red, ni lo estaran..

es una decision que tomamos cuando decidimos meternos en esto. No queremos dejarlos expuestos a los fieras y carniceros youtuberos,  :Smile1:  . es una forma de que lo vea mucha gente, pero bueno, como es una cosa muy de aficionado... presentamos a concursos y tal, pero nada jeje, estamos empezando y con pocos medios, pero por lo menos se nos ve en los festivales y con eso ya estamos orgullosos. vendran mas cuando tenga mi creatividad libre para ello... ( que chulo soy   :Wink1:    )

----------


## Magnano

bueno pues ya tenemos a alguien que nos haga los videos si nos decidimos a hacer street  :Wink1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo quizás pueda venir pero no lo se de seguro.

----------


## Ming

> Yo quizás pueda venir pero no lo se de seguro.


Perfecto  :Smile1: 
Pero por favor, confirmalo (eso quiere decir decir que SÍ que vienes, eh) antes del día, ¿vale?  :Wink1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Donde sera eso? Que me apunto, soy de Barna!.

----------


## Ming

Se quedaría seguramente en el Zurich, como siempre  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

karvis eres de los groños?  yo tengo familia, conoses el apellido saenz, bueno en fin.


me encantaria estar con ustedes, conocerlos  y charlar de cosas importantes,  pero bueno, yo si estoy en la otra punta del mapa,  pero algun dia nos encontraremos.

igual 
muchos
exitos

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

No se donde esta T.T si alguien me podia mandar un MP con información? (que yo sepa zurich es una ciudad alemana xD)

----------


## Ming

Nada de MPs, todos deberemos de llegar allí, no?

Ok, el Zurich esta en Pla&#231;a Catalunya, en una de las salidas de tren/metro... ¿Sí? ¿Sabeis donde esta?

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Se donde esta plaza catalunya y el metro. Supongo que conseguire llegar.

----------


## Ming

Ok  :Smile1: 

Zeta, manda el número del mobil a Alvaro, Dani o a mi misma  :Wink1:  De esta manera entre los tres que vamos casi siempre tenemos todos los mobiles  :Smile1: 


Joan (MagRidon) también viene  :Smile1:  Pero Kirara y A.Marin no :(

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Como que A.Marin no viene!

Si le tengo que dar una cosa!

Clara, habla con el ^^

----------


## Ming

Alvaro no puede de ninguna manera; me lo das a mi que yo lo veré esa misma noche o al día siguiente.
Alvaro, cuento contigo para que te quedes por allí a cenar, ok?

Por cierto... no creo que le venga de un día que le des eso ya que llevas con ello... buffff...

----------


## Magnano

yo voy a comer, a cenar... no lo se

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ok  :Smile1: 

Claro que me quedo a cenar, mientras sea un sitio económico, que mi paga no da para más, xD.

----------


## Ming

mmm.... pues yo tampoco tengo ni un duro... mmm... invitar Karvis!  :302: 

Jajaja, traeros pelas, eh  :Wink1:  ... y mucha magia  :Smile1:

----------


## karvis

Por mi no os preocupeis por el sitio, cualquier cosa me vale, lo importante es la compañia al fin y al cabo  :Wink1:

----------


## MagMiralles

Yo hablé con Alvaro y me quedo a cenar tambien!

----------


## Ming

Ok, perfecto  :Smile1: 

Buenas noticias: Kirara y A.Marin puede que si que vengan... o puede que no...  :Neutral: 
Pujo viene al sabado a comer  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ah, que también vais a comer ahi? xD

Hoy no duermo.

----------


## Ming

NO!

Voy a acabar del Viena hasta las narices!!!
Por favor Pujo al Viena no... :(

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A mi me da igual mientras nos dejen estar ahí a nuestro aire, como en el Viena, xD.

----------


## Ming

Ya, pero yo voy: comida, cena y comida. Si todas son en el Viena y encima la quedada también...

----------


## anezky

Para los que nos sepan lo que es el Zurich, aquí tienen una imagen que seguro que reconoceréis:

----------


## Ming

Bueno, la verdad esq ue quedamos justo al lado...  :Oops:  Pero ya nos vereis  :Wink1: 

PD. Zeta a enviado su número a alguien?

----------


## Ming

Senk, yo no soy nadie para decidir quien viene y quien no!!!  :117: 
Si quieres venir adelante  :Wink1: 

Confirmalo y manda el mobil  :Wink1: 


AVISO: No quiero nada de malos rollos; o os convierto a todos en sapos!
 :302:

----------


## senk

jajajaja tranquilo,que no habran malos rollos,aparte ya pedi disculpas,i por si un caso las pido nuevamente

confirmo mi asistencia a la quedada en zurich

luego te envio mi mobil por mp

----------


## anezky

> jajajaja tranquilo,que no habran malos rollos,aparte ya pedi disculpas,*i* *por si un caso* las pido nuevamente
> 
> confirmo mi asistencia a la quedada en zurich
> 
> luego te envio mi mo*b*il por mp


Como se nota que eres catalán, jejeje

----------


## Ming

Anezky, que sepas que sufro cada vez que hay un mensaje tuyo aquí... por si dices que no vienes :(

----------


## anezky

:Boulay:  tranquila, eso no pasara

----------


## A.Marin

kirara y si que vamos, las personas que no an asistido nunca kedamos entre el cafe zurich y loa entrada del triangle justo enfrente del escaparate de hello kity, nos reconocereis facilmente por que iremos todos con barajas en las manos.

si veo que casi la tengo terminada os presentare una rutina de cubiletes...

----------


## Magnano

lo ves ming??

----------


## Ming

Espera, ¡¡¡quieto!!! Rutina de cubiletes?!?!?! Per tu estas flipando?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Magnano

quien sabe... Alvaro el chop!!

----------


## senk

> Como se nota que eres catalán, jejeje


como lo as sabido ??

----------


## Magnano

te lo ha marcado, en castellano se escribe moVil

----------


## senk

> Espera, ¡¡¡quieto!!! Rutina de cubiletes?!?!?! Per tu estas flipando?!?!?!?!?


una pregunta,los que somos novatos i nos cuesta aprender algunas cosas ejemplo el dl o otras cosas,nos podeis echar una mano?

----------


## senk

a es verdad jajaja

----------


## Ming

la la la (8) No he dicho nada (8)

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

En necesario venir con baraja en mano? jajaja, lo digo por traermela, y algunos juegos mas tambien  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

No, no es necesario  :Neutral: 

Cada uno que se traiga lo que crea que necesitará para asistir a una quedada de magia.

----------


## Iban

Ming llevará cuerdas y esponjitas.


No todo son cartas...

----------


## Iban

> Como se nota que eres catalán, jejeje





> como lo as sabido ??


¿Porque te has apuntado a una quedada en Barcelona, por ejemplo?

----------


## CleHle

> ¿Porque te has apuntado a una quedada en Barcelona, por ejemplo?


jajajaja

Haber si ay alguna por aquí cerca iban  :Wink1: 

ON: llega a ser la quedada algo antes y me pillabais allI!!

----------


## Ming

Iban, era por las catalanadas que utiliza a la hora de escribir  :Wink1: 

mmm... la cuerda la llevo casi siempre, las bolas de esponja no creo que las lleve, gomas sí, cartas sí, monedas sí, etc... y la maleta de Marin!  :302:

----------


## Iban

Ming, ¿para cuándo una rutina de tampones?

----------


## CleHle

> Ming, ¿para cuándo una rutina de tampones?


jajajajajajja me entro la risa xD

----------


## Ming

&#172;&#172;


Senk y Zeta, MP.

----------


## A.Marin

vale llevare mi maleta..... con papel  flash, barajas, cubiletes etc etc demasiado para poner aqui

alvaro demomento los micros no me corren prisa, ya quedaremos otro dia

----------


## Ming

:D
He hablado con Marina y me ha dicho que esta tarde habla con Jaume y que alomejor vienen los dos!!!  :302:

----------


## angelilliks

A lo mejor vengo yo, si alguien hace el favor de despertarme con una llamada al movil. oy como la diarrea, cuando esté ahí os daréis cuenta.

----------


## Ming

¿A que hora quiere el señor que le despierte?
Yo te llamo ya lo sabes.

----------


## angelilliks

Dos horas antes de la quedada estaría bien y a partir de hoy llámame señor lisensiado.

----------


## Ming

:O
Lo has conseguido!!! Felicidades!!!!!

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Bueno.... Yo me traeré cartas, tapete, monedas, cubiletes, Tubos adivinación, pizarras espiritistas, ... Todo lo que me entre en mente jajajajajajajajaja

----------


## angelilliks

Vale, yo le pediré una baraja prestada a alguien.

----------


## Magnano

la necesitas recien abierta o con un poquitin de rodaje?

----------


## Ming

> Vale, yo le pediré una baraja prestada a alguien.


Como siempre  :302: 
Aunque cada vez que te dejo una de las mias te quejas  :Mad1:  Esta vez abriré una el día de la quedada. A ver que te parecen  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

esto puede resultar ofensivo y doloroso para algunas personas del foro, pero como organizador de esta quedada he decidido tomar medidas ante esto que me he encontrado por la red

http://www.magiczs.es.tl

se revelan juegos, se ven juegos que casi no se han practicado,... lo unico bueno que me sale de la pagina es la buena presentacion que da al principio...

no quiero parecer un capu**o ni nada por el estilo, pero es que casi rompo el saco de boxeo de la rabia que me ha entrado al verlo...
LOS INDIVIDUOS QUE SE VEAN ALUDIDOS NO PUEDEN VENIR A LA QUEDADA

----------


## karvis

Estoy con DCMoreno.

No solo por la Kedada, que al fin y al cabo, es una reunion de amigos que practican la magia, cada uno a su nivel, pero estoy seguro que todos tienen un respeto por ella.

Yo iria un poco mas alla. Supuestamente se ofrecen libros y trucos en su web para bajar libremente, cosa que no solo es ilegal ( aunque ellos digan que no; la distribucion de un producto, de forma gratuita y pirateada lo es) sino que creo que vulneraria el buen nombre de este foro, que no se ,hasta que punto esto esta contemplado por los administradores.

Desde luego, yo, compartir un foro, con gente que se que hace esto, no es muy agradable.

----------


## Ravenous

Para que sepais:

1- Se ha advertido y amenazado convenientemente a los individuos en cuestión.
2- A partir de ahora, se impone (yo impongo  :302:  ) la norma de que cualquier quedada organizada por miembros del foro, debe ser registrada audiovisualmente, y expuesta públicamente. Que queremos veros leches!  :Smile1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Ravenous, deja que lo entienda, quieres que cada uno haga una respuesta en video?? Jajajaja, es que no lo he entendido =S. Perdona si soy un poco corto jaja.

----------


## magicAlex

¡Hola! yo soy de barcelona y me gustaria quedar con vosotros. 

¿Tenéis un hueco?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Claro, el sábado 26 hemos organizado la quedada.  :Smile1:

----------


## angelilliks

> esto puede resultar ofensivo y doloroso para algunas personas del foro, pero como organizador de esta quedada he decidido tomar medidas ante esto que me he encontrado por la red
> 
> http://www.magiczs.es.tl
> 
> se revelan juegos, se ven juegos que casi no se han practicado,... lo unico bueno que me sale de la pagina es la buena presentacion que da al principio...
> 
> no quiero parecer un capu**o ni nada por el estilo, pero es que casi rompo el saco de boxeo de la rabia que me ha entrado al verlo...
> LOS INDIVIDUOS QUE SE VEAN ALUDIDOS NO PUEDEN VENIR A LA QUEDADA


Tampoco es para tanto, a mi hace tiempo que me la empezó a pelar que se revelara magia de este tipo de formas. Entre ellas por la baja calidad de la magia que se revela y lo mal que la hacen tanto el que la explica como el que la recibe. Aparte de que todos pasamos la epoca truquera.

Pero vaya, que entiendo la indignación y tal.

----------


## magicAlex

Gracias pero esque soy nuevo en esto de las quedadas. 

¿me podrías informar un poco de como va? 

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Mr NIce

Hola!

En principio voy a venir, (si se me permite) de no ser que alguna fuerza mayor me lo impida, entiendo que es el sábado 26 por el zurich, imagino (ya que no he venido nunca) que será facil reconocer a un grupo de magos, aunque solo sea porque tienen las barajas en las manos ya que no os he visto nunca, bueno, alguna foto de avatar y algún que otro vídeo del concurso. De hecho ming me vio a mi en st cugat pero yo no la vi a ella (es que salí al "escenario")

voy a tener que ponerme las pilas, que después de estas vacaciones ya he olvidado lo poco que sabia, y no es plan de llegar y no saber hacer nada!

en fin, que si todo va bien, contad conmigo

P.D. Por la mañana o por la tarde? y si no es mucho pedir la hora....


bye!!

----------


## Ming

Me refrescas la mamoria del día y el lugar?  :Oops: 

En principio por la tarde.
Por favor, manda por MP el número del mobil  :Wink1: 


PD. Sí, hago colección de numeros de mobiles de magos y aprendices. Algún problema?

----------


## senk

bueno,deciros que zeta y yo,emos sido los creadores de la pagina,i ya hemos procedido a la eliminacion de tal,rogamos disculpen las molestias

pd:me gustaria ir a la quedada pero por lo que e visto no se me deja

----------


## Ming

Senk por mi parte a esta no; espero que lo entiendas (a Sergi ya se lo comenté).

Ya le he dicho a él de quedar cuando nos vaya bien y ir viendo. Pero supongo que entenderás que no queremos arriesgarnos con algo que nos ha costado tanto esfuerzo.


PD. No pongo tu nombre que es muy largo :P

----------


## Magnano

senk y magic*zeta, no somos mala gente, pese a que nuestras palabras puedan doler, lo hacemos por el bien común y lo que se dice no es solo una opinión de un solo usuario, asi que aqui dejo esto:

a esta quedada sintiendolo mucho pero no podeis venir, puesto que como comprendereis seria una situación incomoda para todos despues de todo lo sucedido estos dias, pero a la proxima se os deja una ventana habierta, podreis venir con unas condiciones que pongo yo, pero que creo que son correctas y que la gente estara de acuerdo, si alguien esta en contra que lo diga

1. dejar de colgar vídeos en el youtube
2. estudiar semanas el efecto mas simple, el pase mas idiota que os encontreis
3. no presenteis los juegos estudiados en público hasta que os engañeis a vosotros mismos (por favor ser autocriticos de verdad, no corrais, visteme despacio que tengo prisa  :Wink1: )
4. si por lo que fuera no haceis caso al punto 1 hacer que nos sintamos orgullosos de vosotros
5. los aportes en el foro tienen que empezar a tener contenido, no vale con decir estoy de acuerdo con X y punto, explicar porque
6. pensar si lo que vais a postear merece la pena ser leido (las chorradas a cambalache y a nuevos miembros)

Aclaracion final: en las quedadas queremos a gente con ganas de aprender, a verdaderos estudiantes de magia, o que al menos lo intenten, por ahora no se nos ha demostrado, puesto que detras de lo que hemos visto no parece que haya estudio, solo prisas y ganas de hacerse notar, pero las intenciones que estamos viendo son correctas y a mi personalmente me han alegrado el dia (y mira que ha sido duro), por favor no dejeis la magia si decidis cambiar de camino y cojer el correcto

un abrazo

----------


## senk

> senk y magic*zeta, no somos mala gente, pese a que nuestras palabras puedan doler, lo hacemos por el bien común y lo que se dice no es solo una opinión de un solo usuario, asi que aqui dejo esto:
> 
> a esta quedada sintiendolo mucho pero no podeis venir, puesto que como comprendereis seria una situación incomoda para todos despues de todo lo sucedido estos dias, pero a la proxima se os deja una ventana habierta, podreis venir con unas condiciones que pongo yo, pero que creo que son correctas y que la gente estara de acuerdo, si alguien esta en contra que lo diga
> 
> 1. dejar de colgar vídeos en el youtube
> 2. estudiar semanas el efecto mas simple, el pase mas idiota que os encontreis
> 3. no presenteis los juegos estudiados en público hasta que os engañeis a vosotros mismos (por favor ser autocriticos de verdad, no corrais, visteme despacio que tengo prisa )
> 4. si por lo que fuera no haceis caso al punto 1 hacer que nos sintamos orgullosos de vosotros
> 5. los aportes en el foro tienen que empezar a tener contenido, no vale con decir estoy de acuerdo con X y punto, explicar porque
> ...


tomo tu palabra,no subire mas videos hasta tener un juego por las manos,gracias por tu ayuda i tu soporte

----------


## senk

> tomo tu palabra,no subire mas videos hasta tener un juego por las manos,gracias por tu ayuda i tu soporte


un saludo i un abrazo

----------


## Ming

> senk y magic*zeta, no somos mala gente, pese a que nuestras palabras puedan doler, lo hacemos por el bien común y lo que se dice no es solo una opinión de un solo usuario, as*í* que aqu*í* dejo esto:





> a esta quedada sinti*é*ndolo mucho pero no pod*é*is venir, puesto que como comprender*é*is seria una situación inc*ó*moda para todos despu*é*s de todo lo sucedido estos d*í*as, pero a la pr*ó*xima se os deja una ventana abierta (socorro, sin H ¡por favor!), podr*é*is venir con unas condiciones que pongo yo, pero que creo que son correctas y que la gente estar*á* de acuerdo, si alguien est*á* en contra que lo diga
> 
> 1. dejar de colgar vídeos en el youtube
> 2. estudiar semanas el efecto m*á*s simple, el pase m*á*s idiota que os encontr*é*is
> 3. no present*é*is los juegos estudiados en público hasta que os engañ*é*is a vosotros mismos (por favor ser autocr*í*ticos de verdad, no corr*á*is, v*í*steme despacio que tengo prisa )
> 4. si por lo que fuera no hac*é*is caso al punto 1 hacer que nos sintamos orgullosos de vosotros
> 5. los aportes en el foro tienen que empezar a tener contenido, no vale con decir estoy de acuerdo con X y punto, explicar porque
> 6. pensar si lo que vais a postear merece la pena ser le*í*do (las chorradas a cambalache y a nuevos miembros)
> 
> ...




No estoy de acuerdo con el punto 5.

----------


## Magnano

que le pasa al punto 5?
es para que se empieze a tener conciencia de lo que se habla

----------


## Ming

Sí, pero yo no aporto nada al foro y solo digo estupideces y bien que voy a las quedadas. 
Se tiene que ser igual para todos.
Otro ejemplo es gente que viene a esta quedada (aunque a los que yo he añadido de fuera se su nivel) y al no ser del foro no "tienen" que aportar nada.

----------


## Magnano

ya, pero tu has demostrado tu interes, y como ves digo que se puede decir lo que quieras en nuevos miembros y cambalache, pero en el foro, si se participa, que sea de una manera correcta

----------


## pujoman

Vamos a ver, no es que queramos que no vengan tanto Magic zeta como Senk, sino que no han demostrado un cierto interes en la magia (a mi parecer). 1 persona que sube 20 juegos al yuotube...no es un mago. es muy facil encontrar juegos revelados por la red, practicarlo 5 min y hacerlo tu...esto no es magia. 
Yo por lo que he visto de ambos es "mas o menos" eso, con la particularidad de que os habeis movido un poco por tiendas de magia (que eso os honra, por algun sitio hay que empezar)...pero lo interseante es que demostraseis de alguna manera que os interesa la magia, como por ejemplo que estais empezando a leer tal libro, que teneis una duda en tal otro...no pedimos a las quedadas que vengan Tamarices...sino gente con cierto nivel, pero ojo, no nivel magico, sino nivel de interes por la magia...Yo por ejemplo si estoy con gente que mas o menoso conozco y se que llevan un cierto tiempo en la materia, pues no tengo ningun problema en compartr o corregir cosas etc. 
Si viene gente que no conozco pero me han demostrado algo, tampoco me importa. Pero vuestro caso es el contrario, he visto videos vuestros con carencia de muchas cosas y eso me demuestra que "no puedo confiar" en vosotros.

Yo me acuerdo la primera quedada que hice (fuimos 2T,3D,dante,nemesis y yo)...no conocia a nadie, solo sabia que dante era mentalista y poco mas...empezamos muy frios...nemesis rompio el hielo y luego nos animamos todos, con el fin de que al final vimos que todos teniamos "1 cierto nivel". No nos importo compartir ideas.

Asi pues creo que despues de este rollo escrito, no deberia molestar a nadie, simplemente habeis empezado un poco con mal pie...pero tranquilos, mucha gente le ha pasado como vosotros y al dia de hoy son de los mejores magos del mundo. Por tanto no os desanimeis, seguid demostrando talento magico (bien hecho) y la proxima seguro que sereis muy bienvenidos.

saludos

----------


## Mr NIce

Cambiando de tema y respondiendo a ming...

si no recuerdo mal era la fiesta mayor de St Cugat, y del mago no recuerdo el nombre, pero me dijiste que había sido tu profe de magia, esto lo hablamos por m.p.
si recuerdas el espectáculo, yo sujeté un cuchillo punta arriba para pinchar la carta elegida que estaba dentro del mazo con estuche y dentro de un sobre, fue de lo que mas me gustó del espectáculo, ya que casi todos los demás juegos los he visto muy repetidos últimamente, y este en concreto fue uno de los primeros que aprendí, (no por que me sacara a mi) y no había visto hacer. El mago me sacó llamándome"el del barret"

remember?

PD, se lo he dicho a mi novia y ya me ha dicho que el finde de la quedada es la merc&#232;.... de todas maneras haré lo posible por venir

siau!

----------


## Ming

El del barret!!!  :302: 
 El mago en cuestión era Oriol Sendra, y, sí, estuve haciendo clases con él durante una temporada. No te pongo cara (solo el sombrero  :302: ) pero se quien eres  :Wink1:  Ya que estoy... por si no te sabes el nombre el efecto es la carta apuñalada.

Dani, pero vigila donde dices los disparates que luego te cuelas y los dices donde no debes  :Wink1: 

Pujo gracias, no hubiese sabido explicalo mejor.

----------


## Northen

Buenas!

Pues a mi me gustaría venir y aprender de todos vosotros!
y si algo aportar mi pequeño grano de arena.
Donde caben dos caben tres?
haber si me dejáis venir :$
jeje

saludos!!

----------


## Ming

Por favor, a aquellos que vengan que hagan  un MP con el movil a Dani, Alvaro o a mi; que después hay problemas y no se pueden resolver...
Somos 18!  :302:

----------


## ignoto

> ...Somos 18!


Pues ya sois mayores de edad.

----------


## Ming

Te vienes Ignoto?!  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

se me rompio el contador, porque me cargas de responsabilidades Ming?
primero, todo el mundo sabe que me llamo Dani, y me puse dcmoreno por algo...
segundo, la ultima vez me deje la pasta con tus llamaditas con mi movil que pretendias quedarte ¡No me lo devolviste hasta el viena!
si alguien quiere algo mp, pero no aseguro que lo lea... o si?

----------


## anezky

madre mía, dani, llevas unos días que estás de un borde... Tranquilízate. No es bueno ponerse así en un foro o por el msn porque cuando te calientas, empiezas a decir barbaridades que cara a cara no dirías. Eso es precisamente lo que le ocurre también a algún otro. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Northen

Bueno pos te enviare un mp Ming, con mi mobil jaja
supongo que encotrare el sitio y también os encontrare..
pero cuando?
como?
que?
jaja me gustaria saber la hora y si hay algo preparado o ya se verá.
Yo supongo que llevare una baraja y nosé si mucho mas, solo llevo 1 año en la magia jaja
espero aprender.

Saludos!

----------


## Magnano

es facil reconocer a un grupo de gente con baraja en mano, tu tranquilo que no hay confusión posible  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Dcmoreno no digas eso que yo me se de uno que siendo 14 personas no nos vió  :117: 
14 personas con cartas taponando el triangulo y no nos ve!!!  :117: 

 :302: 

Al final la hora quien la decide...

Ignoto, te apunto?  :Smile1:   (en la lista de que vienes a la quedada)

----------


## ignoto

Mala suerte.
Estaré por allí en octubre seguro pero en septiembre tengo un bolo en el aire.
Si no sale, me acercaría (tengo que ver a alguie allí) pero si sale...la pela es la pela.

----------


## Ming

Pues nada Ignoto... :( Si no sale vente, eh.
Nos vemos en octubre  :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sábado 26, a las 17:00h en el Zurich?

----------


## Northen

Por mi bien
^^

saludos!
__rafa

----------


## MagMiralles

A mi tambien me va bien a las 17.00 al Zuric! como casi siempre no? jajaja

----------


## anezky

Ok, allí estaré. A mí me va bien a cualquier hora.

----------


## Ming

> ¡Hola! yo soy de barcelona y me gustaria quedar con vosotros. 
> 
> ¿Tenéis un hueco?


Alex... que me pasé tu mensaje...  :Oops: 
Te apunto, eh  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> *Lista...*
> Dani (dcmoreno)
> Guille
> Sergio
> Karvis / Carlos
> Alvaro
> Inés (Anezky)
> Lloren&#231; (MagMiralles)
> *MagicEudaldeu
> ...


Ok, me ha hecho gracia...
- Los "conozco".
- Solo les he visto una vez.
- No les he visto nucna pero he hablado bastante con ellos.
- No les he visto en mi vida  :117: 

Tiene su... gracia, ¿no?  :302:

----------


## Magnano

si... tiene su gracia, pero empieza a ser preocupante :S

----------


## Northen

empieza a ser preocupante? :O
te refieres a la gente?
a la cantidad?
o.o'

Saludos!

----------


## A.Marin

avisare a la prensa(nemesis) que esto no la visto ni riky cuando las organizaba el.

----------


## Ming

ok.. siendo 19, por ahora, y restandome a mi 18.

de 18...
- conozco bastante bien a 8 (que no llega ni a la mitad  :117: )... 44'44&#37;
- solo les he visto una vez a 4 ... 22'22%
- he hablado con ellos pero no les he visto nunca a 2... 11'11%
- no les conozco de nada a 4... 22'22%

Digamos que si sumo los que conozco y los que he visto una vez... llega al 66'66% pero... me parece poco (siendo el de que casi no les conozco un 33'33%, por supuesto)...


PD. Se que la suma de los tanto por ciento no es exacta, el 0'01% me lo quedo como propina  :Wink1: 

PPD. A qué te refieres Marin.

----------


## sanx

A ver, a mi me gustaria ir xD, pero no conozco a nadie tonces... no se, como no se de que plan va la quedada ni nada (si alguien me puede decir) y la otra que viendo los que vais (que yo como voi visitando el foro pese a que posteo poco) por lo que he visto hay nivel y yo justo hoy he empezado la segunda parte del Canuto asi que no se. Aun asi como he dicho me gustaria ir para tener contacto con gente que tambien le da a la magia pues solo tengo un colega aficionado a la numismagia asi que tampoco nos podemos ayudar.
Bueno sin mas esto, si me informais un poco o algo seria genial.

EDIT: No se me ha guardado el anterior edit? Bueno, que he visto creo que en la tercera pagina del post lo de charlar compartir i algunos que igual se animan a hacer streetmagic (ahi es donde yo me escondo :D). 
Igualmente decia que agradeceria algo de informacion, donde quedariamos, donde iriamos, si mañana tarde noche y cosicas asi.

PD: (que tampoco se a guardado parece :D) Poco que posteo i lo que me gusta darle al edit xD
Salut!

----------


## Northen

@sanx

Yo sinceramente no conozco a nadie, pero espero conocer a la gente allí, supongo que me las ingeniare.. jeje.. No sé vente si quieres, yo voy para ver si puedo aprender y conocer gente que no sé si puedo enseñar ni aportar mucho pero quiero ir! ^^

PD: tampoco llevo mucho con la magia, casi 1 año creo.  :Smile1: 

saludos!
__rafa

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A ver si no se conoce a nadie no hay problema, yo tampoco conocía a nadie en la primera, (he ido a 3 o 4 creo), y ya veréis que con nosotros no hay problema para charlar de cualquier cosa y pasar el rato. Somos como una pequeña familia.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Pequeña?!?!  :117:  De donde sacas lo de pequeña?!?!

----------


## PekeBró

Kepo aun?? son demasiados?? Para ir donde devo avisar?? esk Northen me ha pedido que le acompañe y como le digo k no al pesao este k lleva aguantandome 10 años?? 

Noe s que yo sea muy bueno en la amgia ni nada, pero me gustaria conocer magos, trucos, juegos y aportar todos mis conocimientos ^^

----------


## MagMiralles

e ido a 5 quedadas y nunca habíamos sido tantos jaja!

Yo ya conozco algunos, pero si es verdad que yo hace tiempo ya que no voy a las quedadas, espero y deseo poder asistir ahora a muchas más!

----------


## Ming

He de informar de que ya somos 22  :302:  
¡¡¡22!!!  :117: 

Dante se ha apuntado  :Smile1: 

¿Falta alguien más?
Fabian, ¿te vienes? Magomero, Davy, Vulcano...


PD. MagicAlex... estaría bien saber algo de ti... más que nada es que no das señaes de vida...

----------


## Némesis

Os maldigo.

----------


## Magnano

normal, con los pocos que fuimos cuando viniste... ¿que les dijiste para que no vinieran?? :117:

----------


## Némesis

Pues eso, ¡que iba yo!

----------


## Ming

Entonces el mes que viene envia un MP a quien organice la quedada para decir que día quieres; no le diremos a nadie que vienes  :Wink1: 

Aunque dudo que venga tanta gente...

Némesis, vente!!!

----------


## Northen

:O falta de confianza!  :117: 
bueno yo estaría un 90&#37; seguro que iré 
el otro 10% es a no ser que caiga un diluvio :S

Saludos!

----------


## Némesis

> Némesis, vente!!!


¿Y qué les digo a mis jefes?

----------


## Magnano

que es cuestión de vida o muerte

----------


## magicAlex

Hola a todos! Siento mucho el no poder haber podido participar en las actividades o temas del foro ya que me he tenido que ir unos dias a Galicia (donde no tenía internet ) a lo que se refiere a la quedada se que podre ir (y me encanta la idea ya que hace mucho tiempo que no hablo con alguien de magia). He leído el sitio y la hora, y te mando mi numero de teléfono por mp (Ming).


Perdonad y muchas gracias

----------


## A.Marin

> ¿Y qué les digo a mis jefes?


les dices lo siguiente:

jefe, una cosita no he pasado muy bien la semana y me gustaria cojerme 1 dia de puente.....(ponle cara triste), no cuela verdad capi?, vale, la verdad que es para hacer un reportage sobre aficionados a la magia como yo en barcelona..... y si esta no le sirve, tome 1€ para que se tome algo mientras me invento otra escusa.

----------


## Ming

Bueno, porque no haremos Street que sino... 22 personas parando a la gente por las Ramblas para hacer magia  :117: 

Como mínimo saldría en las noticias  :302: 

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ravenous

Pues hacedlo, así a lo mejor te vemos haciendo magia...

----------


## sanx

Si vuelve a caer el diluvio universal o hace el mismo tiempo que hoy (nubladisimo y que en cualquier momento puede llover) que espero que no, para hacer street por las ramblas lo veo dificil xD.

EDIT: Es genial que el abanico de edades es amplisimo y no me quiero ni imaginar el grupo tan heterogeneo que vamos a formar xDD

----------


## Ming

> Pues hacedlo, así a lo mejor te vemos haciendo magia...


Pues mira quien "habla"... yo no te he visto nunca hacer ni un solo juego ¬¬
(alomejor así consigo que me pases algún video...  :302: )

----------


## Northen

> Si vuelve a caer el diluvio universal o hace el mismo tiempo que hoy (nubladisimo y que en cualquier momento puede llover) que espero que no, para hacer street por las ramblas lo veo dificil xD.
> 
> EDIT: Es genial que el abanico de edades es amplisimo y no me quiero ni imaginar el grupo tan heterogeneo que vamos a formar xDD


Jaja, cierto, seremos un festival de gente de todos tipos. ^^

----------


## MagMiralles

..................................................  ..................................................  .........

No se que decir...

sintiéndolo mucho no podré asistir a la quedada! y me sabe muy mal pfff


Debido a que soy promotor de una discoteca de aquí al Maresme y que el día 26 hacen la inauguración de la nueva temporada y que tengo que asistir si o si.  No podré venir a la quedada!

Lo siento,  me sabe peor a mi que a vosotros!

Espero por eso meteros caña y veros en alguna otra!

Saludos a todos

----------


## bestiakenedy

soleis hacer muchas quedadas?

----------


## Magnano

menos de las deseadas

----------


## Ming

Espero que a partir de ahora si que cumplamos una al mes... o eso espero...

----------


## bestiakenedy

aaa, eso estaria muy bien

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Pues si, una al año no hace daño, una al mes no causa estrés, una a la semana te deja con ganas, una al día causa alegría, y una cada rato te jode el aparato.  :Smile1: 

Na, me apetecía ponerlo, xD.

----------


## MagMiralles

Alvaro aúnque no pueda ir a la kdda tenemos que vernos algun día eh!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Eso está claro, alguna tarde de entre semana o algún finde libre nos tenemos que ver para charlar y compartir magia. 

Ya te diré algo por MSN pronto.

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Eso, eso... egoistas!!! :(

----------


## A.Marin

quien quiere cambiarlo a 1 kdd cada 2 semanas?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo me apuntaría, que ahora con el bachillerato y lo del TR casi ni tengo tiempo para la magia, y no me iría mal la verdad.

----------


## MagMiralles

Yo creo que 1 cada dos semanas esta muy bien!  A mi me gustaría quedar mas para poder hablar y compartir experiencia y conocimientos! Además si alguien no puede venir a una no tiene que esperar tanto para poder venir a la siguiente!

----------


## bestiakenedy

En eso tiene toda la razón MagMiralles.

----------


## Magnano

yo me apunto

----------


## Ming

El "problema" es que entonces acabamos tres en una quedada, y son los tres de siempre :(
Si se hace una al mes la gente se apunta más. Pero bueno, como querais.

----------


## bestiakenedy

Eso siempre pasa cuando se hacen más a menudo, pero por ejemplo si se hace cada 2 semanas, se hace una lista de la gente que vaya a ir y si por ejemplo hay menos de X personas pues se suspende esa semana y se aplaza hasta la siguiente.
En esta del 26 lo mas seguro es que no vaya por temas de el horario.

Saludos

----------


## Northen

Estaría bien esto de las quedadas, pero seguramente no vendría tanta gente... Y ademas io también estaré a tope con bachillerato.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Estaría bien esto de las quedadas, pero seguramente no vendría tanta gente... Y ademas io también estaré a tope con bachillerato.


Cual haces?



Por cierto Ming, todos saben ya la hora, el lugar, si se va a comer donde se queda, etc?

----------


## Ming

No.

Porque no lo se ni yo  :117:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Hombre 5 en el Zurich, eso si lo saben todos no?

----------


## Northen

> Cual haces?


Pues hago el tecnológico, segundo, este año iré a tope con la selectividad  :O10:  
Y tu?




A comer?
No lo sabía yo tampoco.  :117: 

Saludos!

----------


## Ming

A ver... a comer van unos y a cenar van "otros".
Por eso no informé, porque ya se han puesto algunos a comer y pensé que iría mejor ir a cenar todos (o todos los que puedan).

Sí, Karvis va a acabar de mi hasta los...

----------


## anezky

No sé yo si van a ir muchos a cenar, ten en cuenta que es la Mer&#231;é. Además, plaza Cataluña estará a rebosar. Lo habíais tenido en cuenta, ¿verdad?

Edito: Ming! Un mensaje más y tendrás 1000!

----------


## Northen

Alguien sabe hasta que hora estará la gente por ahi? lo digo por saber que tren cogeré  :D

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Si estamos hasta la cena, pues 22.00h - 23.00h supongo.

----------


## mat92

Hola, yo también iré a la quedada junto a Northen y Pekebró... pero, por lo menos yo, no me quedaré a la cena. 

att. Mat92

----------


## Northen

Venga, festival de gente &#172;&#172;'
xD

----------


## angelilliks

¿Esto qué día era? ¿Sábado? ¿Viernes?

----------


## Ming

> ¿Esto qué día era? ¿Sábado? ¿Viernes?


Lo tienes puesto en el primer mensaje para que no te tengas que leer todo el hilo de "buen rollito"  :Wink1: 

Sabado.

----------


## Némesis

c   b   o   a   o

  a   r   n    z   s

----------


## angelilliks



----------


## Ritxi

Pues al final yo no podré ir, ya me contareís

----------


## Ming

Perdona, Némesis, decías algo?
:P


Ritxi... :(

----------


## djeid06

> Si estamos hasta la cena, pues 22.00h - 23.00h supongo.


Buenas! 
que dia es? hora y donde :P

----------


## Magnano

mira el post princpal

----------


## Ming

Otra vez... La *información principal* esta en el *primer mensaje* de todos, ok?

djeid06, ¿te vienes?
Si es que sí ya sabes, MP (a no ser que alguien de la quedada tenga ya tu número), y si puede ser también tu nombre, porque no se como pronunciaremos este nick  :Oops: 


PD. Gracias Dani.

----------


## Ming

*Señores/as me estoy empezando a cansar.*

*Necesito saber quienes vienen y quienes no. ¡YA!*

----------


## Northen

Esto, necesitaría saber donde encontraros a todos entre 5 y 6. Es que seguramente llegaré algo más tarde, no puedo llegar antes..
Gracias
Saludos

PD: Yo vengo, y conmigo viene mat92 xD

----------


## Ming

Northen, y Peke (Jordi) ¿no?

En el viena.
Hay dos por allí, el grande. Sino me llamas y os voy a buscar al Zurich.

----------


## djeid06

me llamo alberto y soi de malgrat de mar.
por eso preguntaba el dia y la hora. porque tngo que pillar el tren.
depende del dia por mi si :D

saludos!

----------


## Northen

@Ming

Entonces buscaré en el viena, el grande. xD
El Peke(jordi) creo que no podrá venir al final, pero al final yo iré con massimo, otro de granollers xD
Somos una plaga
Saludos!

PD: si no, te llamaré.

----------


## Ming

MagicEudaldeu, no se quien eres, no se si al final vienes o no, no tengo tu movil; por lo tanto, a no ser que alguien que venga te conozca, ... si no estas a las 17.00 en el Zurich y te presentas como tal pues... se siente.


Y despues preguntan por qué no se hacen cada dos semanas... Pues por el "trabajo" que hay detrás.


PD. Entonces borro a Peke :( Si viene ya me avisará, o él o tu.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> MagicEudaldeu, no se quien eres, no se si al final vienes o no, no tengo tu movil; por lo tanto, a no ser que alguien que venga te conozca, ... si no estas a las 17.00 en el Zurich y te presentas como tal pues... se siente.


Uyy!!
Perdón Ming!!
He estado un poquito liado y me olvidé un poquito de esta quedada y al final no puedo quedar ya que tengo que hacer 4 cosas ese dia y...
Perdonadme. Tengo muchísimas ganas de hacer una quedada con todos vosotros porqué sé que sóis geniales y nos lo pasaríamos muy bien, pero estoy un poquito lejos de barcelona (1'30h) y no todos los dias me va bien...

Lo siento...

----------


## Northen

Pues nos vemos mañana, yo y mat92(massimo) llegaremos o a las 17:15 o a las 17:45 depende del tren que podamos coger, os busco en el viena supongo. pero el viena esta en plaza catalunya? o en alguna calle de al lado? :D

----------


## Ming

> Pues nos vemos mañana, yo y mat92(massimo) llegaremos o a las 17:15 o a las 17:45 depende del tren que podamos coger, os busco en el viena supongo. pero el viena esta en plaza catalunya? o en alguna calle de al lado? :D


Mejor ves primero al Zurich, porque hay algunos que suelen llegar tarde y les esperamos un rato; aunque ahora no llegueis todos tarde. Si no estuviesemos llama o ves al viena grande. Esta en la calle de al lado.
... mejor llama  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno, pues en 4 horas nos vemos  :Smile1:

----------


## sanx

resacon y en dos horas nos vemos, madre mia
xd

----------


## bestiakenedy

Bueno, un pajarito me ha dicho que ayer estuvo muy bien la quedada, que hubo muy buen ambiente y que fue bastante gente. Alguno podría explicar un poco que se hizo y que trucos se expusieron?
  Bueno para la próxima hay que ir
  Saludos

----------


## Magnano

juegos.. centenares, habia mucha gente y mucha gente implica muchos juegos al mismo momento, nadie pudo verlo todo...

----------


## Ming

Bueno, como cada vez... foto/s de la quedada :P

Karvis  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

PD. No espereis más fotos porque no hay :P

----------


## anezky

> Bueno, como cada vez... foto/s de la quedada :P
> 
> Karvis


¡Qué romántica la foto!   :Lol: 
¿Al final te quedaste con algún paquete de tabaco?

----------


## sanx

> ¿Al final te quedaste con algún paquete de tabaco?



Paquete de tabaco nose, pero casi se queda con mis tally ¬¬ xD

----------


## Ming

Casi con el de Victor  :302:  ... pero no pudo ser :(

Y con las tally de Sanx, pero Sergio le avisó y se las tuve que devolver...  :Oops: 


PD. En realidad la foto se la he hecho hoy  :302:  Pero como ayer no se hicieron fotos  :Neutral:

----------


## anezky

Eso está muy mal, Ming... 
Aun entiendo lo del tabaco pero unas taally... ya son palabras mayores...

----------


## Ming

No te creas, eran de las baratas :( y nisiquiera fan :'(
A ver si aprendes a comprar Sanx :P

Y el tabaco se lo devolví porque me dijo que tenía en la caja nosequé importante... mentiroso, seguro &#172;&#172;

----------


## karvis

Para cerrar ya el hilo ( jeje), queria agradecer lo bien que me habeis tratado...

a todos los que me habeis acompañado antes y despues de la kedada, Pujo, Kirara , A MArin, Dani, Dante, Alvaro... y en la kedada aunque tampoco pudimos hablar y vernos todos, Marina, Ines, los dos Angel..es.., Northen... me dejo mas , pero incapaz de nombrarlos sin mirar la chuleta, pero me acuerdo de vuestras caras ( asi que cuidaooo).

Ah, que se me olvidaba Ming, que creo que estaba por alli... jaja, se me pegó desde el primer momento que puse el pie en Bcn y hasta que no me fui... no me dejo... MUCHAS GRACIASSSSS,
estuvo atenta a todo, incluida la kedada y siempre por si me faltaba algo..

Seguro que podre apuntarme a alguna mas .... todos nos quedamos con ganas.

Y por cierto, la foto "insignia" de la kedada que me ha hecho MIng, se puede quitar eh? no dice mucho y al que se le ve.. tampoco es que sea... en fin..

Muchas Gracias a todos chicos y chicas.

----------


## Magnano

creo que kirara hizo una foto

----------


## Guirae

mañana otra no? quien se viene :P

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

La verdad es que fue una maravilla la quedada, bastante gente, aunque con algunos no estuve mucho con ellos TT Pero bueno, la cena en el McDonalds con la señorita Clara y el señorito Carlos fue de lujo, sin duda un hombre sabio con el que puedes hablar tranquilamente (sin hacer la pelota) jajaja.

Espero a la próxima para veros!

----------


## Ming

> se me pegó desde el primer momento que puse el pie en Bcn y hasta que no me fui... no me dejo...


Lo siento  :O15: 

Dani, Kirara dice que no hizo ninguna foto.
Si quereis yo tengo algunas más de Karvis... y puede que cuelen algunas do otras quedadas...  :302:  
(ups, iba a poner una de Némesis...  :O11: )

Guille... hasta de aquí un tiempo nada.

Alvaro, estoy contigo :( Suelo moverme por todos los grupos para ver un poco de todo... pero me apalanqué y no me moví hasta que no vi que sacaban unas monedas... y me volví a mover cuando vi sacar a Karvis una caja rara  :302:  ... y ya no me volví a mover :(
Me perdí muchas cosas  :Cry: 

Por cierto... a que Sanx y Sergio (Listz...) se parecen mucho...

----------


## sanx

1) Guirae no decias ke tu no posteabas? (xDDDD)
2) Y dale con los parecidos xDDDDDDDDDDDD

EDIT: mierda se ha enviao esto antes de tiempo xD
3) A ver cuando hacemos otra, yo me apalanque tambien en mi sitio, apenas conoci a gente xDDDDDD.
4) Ahora, la quedada me fue de puta madre para perder verguenza de sacar la baraja a gente random. Como le dije a sergio despues estuve en un irish i me pase un buen rato haciendo juegos a unos noruegos que no conocia de na (y les gustaron, que me invitaron a un par de cubatas xDDDDDDDD).

Pues eso, que aver si nos vemos otro dia ^^

----------


## Magnano

dos gotas de agua

----------


## Liszt

será por los pelos...

----------


## Magnano

y por como os entra la cer... ejem.. agua

----------


## Liszt

Hombre, somos JEBIS no?!! xD

----------


## Ming

Sois raros, MUY raros :P

A ver si en la próxima venis los dos con la chaqueta esa  :302: 
 :Smile1: 

Cuantas se tomaron al final? 4, no?
Y luego se iban a Marina...
La próxima vez nos vamos luego todos a Marina que quiero ver como acaban esos dos  :302: 
Eso sí; invitan ellos  :302:

----------


## Liszt

fueron 5 pintas xD

----------


## Guirae

pos ya ves sanx, he vuelto =D
y lo de hacer magia a profanos.. pfff ya has visto lo poco que yo se y lo que hago con los humanos normales, de hecho volviendo en el metro me gane una pasta xD siempre digo k no hace falta pero a veces cuela xD

Y NO POSTEABA PERO AHORA SI!

PD: yo no les veo el parecido o.o

EDIT: MIERDA HE POSTEADO SIN LEER LA ULTIMA PAGINA (se me ha pasado xD)

eso eso venid con el chaqueton ese que cuantos mas chaquetones haya mas probabilidad de pickpocketear, k van mu caros y yo kiero uno :P

----------


## anezky

esperar, que yo me entere, sanx y liszt ¿sois los que separasteis una mesa durante un rato y que uno de los dos tenia unas cartas negras? Es que no recuerdo vuestros nombres (y menos vuestro nick). Por cierto, yo soy Inés, la única chica rubia xD

Por cierto, ¿el nick de Liszt de done viene? ¿O es que tecleaste teclas al azar? (con cariño, claro) xDD

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> esperar, que yo me entere, sanx y liszt ¿sois los que separasteis una mesa durante un rato y que uno de los dos tenia unas cartas negras? Es que no recuerdo vuestros nombres (y menos vuestro nick). Por cierto, yo soy Inés, la única chica rubia xD


Ahí le has dao.

----------


## Guirae

habia una chica rubia¿? O_O

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja, Guille tu a parte de las bolas de esponja viste algo más? Jajajajaja


Ok, ahora en serio.
He hablado con Alvaro y Dani, y hemos decidido que a partir de ahora las quedadas, para poder venir, serán más estrictas. (He dicho)
Así que si nada de venir a emborracharse, eh (para Sergio y Sanx :P )

 :302:

----------


## Guirae

WTF?! explica eso mejor

puedo llebar mi osito?

----------


## sanx

Como si nos hubieramos emborrachado.. xD

----------


## Liszt

eh chicos vamos a un bar, si denme una cerveza...

NO AQUI NO SE PUEDE BEBER!

venga por dios xD

PD:Mi nick es de un compositor...

----------


## Ming

Estan como una cabra (8)

----------


## Mr NIce

Ming,

Como ya te dije en la quedada, en mi opinión os tomáis muy en serio lo de hacer que llegue todo el mundo, y sobretodo por los sms.
En mi opinión, si en vez del zurich vamos a ir al viena, pues se dice en el foro, se da la dirección del viena y se pone un link en el google maps si hace falta, y a partir de ahí que cada uno vaya directamente allí, y si una persona llega tarde o no lo encuentra, pues que sea el quien llame para finalizar su búsqueda.
Siendo esta mi opinión, espero que comprendas el porque (hablo por mi) no te dejé usar mi móvil, si hubiera sido por otra cosa no me hubiera importado, pero para llamar a gente que ni se ha molestado en avisar que al final no venia o que lo hacia tarde...

en fin, a ver si nos volvemos a ver en otra qdd

----------


## Guirae

eh chicos vamos a un bar, si denme un osito...

NO AQUI NO SE PERMITEN OSITOS!

venga por dios xD

PD: hola =D

----------


## Ming

NIce no me molestó lo del movil, tranquilo; solo que me cansa tener que ir detrás de la gente para que me diga si viene o no. Esta vez porque venía Carlos, la próxima o se mueve otro o que os den :P
 :302: 
Alex gracias por el movil, te debo una  :Wink1:

----------


## anezky

> PD:Mi nick es de un compositor...


 :O11:   I'm sooorry!! I'm soorry!! ¿Cómo he podido ser tan ignorante? Franz Liszt, por dios, ¿Cómo se me ha podido colar? El otro día lo nombraron en clase de catalán, hablando del Romanticismo.

----------


## Ming

> El otro día lo nombraron en clase de catalán, hablando del Romanticismo.


Ostras, alguien que escucha en las clases de catalan!  :117: 
Bueno, de catalan, castellano, solciales, naturales, biología, ingles, ... etc :P

----------


## anezky

Cuesta mucho estar atenta, no creas xD
Sobre todo en filosofía  :117:

----------


## Iban

Ojo con lo que dices, que te estoy escuchando...

----------


## Ming

Que las clases de filosofía suelen ser un royo, lo que se dice un plomazo de clase, de esas de dormirse, sí sí, de las de roncar tranquilamente, que si duermes las aprovechas mejor :P

----------


## Magnano

tampoco es para tanto, yo me conformo con leer libros, dormir con el runrun del profesor de fondo me es imposible

----------


## Ming

Me vas a decir que no estas con la baraja en la mano, no? &#172;&#172;

----------


## Magnano

no, la de filosofia ya me quito una baraja

----------


## Ming

y te rindes tan facilmente?

----------


## Magnano

el libro no me lo quita, y prefiero leer como Frodo destruye el anillo a escuchar el cuento de la cueba de platon por 100000000000000000000000 vez

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja
Pues haz monedas, dudo mucho que se atreva a sacarte dinero  :Wink1: 

Pero si el mito de la caberna es muy bueno. La luz y la oscuridad, la libertad y la esclavitud, las sombras y el fuego, la realidad y la imaginación,... en eso se saca un diez  :302:  se te va un poco la olla (o mucho  :Oops: ) y ya esta  :302: 

PD. Siento el tipo msn pero estoy en clase  :Oops:  y como que abri el ebuddy sería ya pasarse, no?  :Wink1:

----------


## sanx

Madre de dios lo que hay que llegar a leer, me ha entrado un dolor de barriga horrible con los ultimos posts.

----------


## Guirae

eh pos a mi la filosofia me mola asi que a callar!

aunque las clases las pasasemos jugando al mario kart en red toda la clase con las DS's

pero no toy hablando de clase de filo, hablo de filo.

----------


## sanx

> eh pos a mi la filosofia me mola asi que a callar!


+1. 
Hablo un estudiante de filosofia xD

----------


## Ming

*Némesis*, ¡¿cuando vuelves por Barcelona?!

----------


## Mr NIce

Contestale a Ming Némesis,

de ti depende que volvamos a quedar!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Bueno señores, señoritas... Aunque Némesis pase de mi :(

Abro un nuevo hilo para hablar de la quedada de diciembre:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...844#post246844

----------

